# SuperCard DSTWO



## A New Revolution (May 7, 2015)

Is anyone selling the SuperCard DSTWO? I found one. For anyone interested go here; http://www.3dsflash-cart.com/supercard-dstwo-for-nintendo-3ds-dsi-xl-dsi-v145-p-189.html.


----------



## AshDS (May 31, 2015)

http://www.r4seller.com/supercard-d...-ds-ds-lite-dsiv142cv141jv141uv141e_p505.html 

Found one here, but I'm not sure it's trustable. I am looking for a DSTwo but I might as well wait for the DSTwo+.


----------



## Nathan Drake (May 31, 2015)

AshDS said:


> http://www.r4seller.com/supercard-d...-ds-ds-lite-dsiv142cv141jv141uv141e_p505.html
> 
> Found one here, but I'm not sure it's trustable. I am looking for a DSTwo but I might as well wait for the DSTwo+.


That site has fishy written all over it. It accepts PayPal, has the DSTwo in stock, and is only charging $36? Ha. Yeah right. Like I believe that site is even remotely legitimate. It doesn't help that their "About Us" only links to a 404. I'd strongly advise against anybody making a purchase from that shop unless you manage to use something like a Visa giftcard so that you can avoid all the extra charges that I'm sure would come your way.

As for the DSTwo+, you have a long wait ahead of you. For all we know, it's never coming.


----------



## solderingfan (Jun 6, 2015)

3dsflash-cart.com is not https when credit card number is requested in their checkout page ...
Should I trust such a site ?

Do you have other site recommended in order to purchase a DsTwo cartridge ?


----------



## mrbits (Jun 21, 2015)

I'm trying to find somewhere to buy one that isn't overpriced, I doubt it will be possible


----------



## BestR4i3DS.com (Jun 26, 2015)

mrbits said:


> I'm trying to find somewhere to buy one that isn't overpriced, I doubt it will be possible


Our new batch stocks of SuperCard DSTwo just arrived, 
ready to ship to worldwide at reasonable price!


----------



## A New Revolution (Jun 28, 2015)

solderingfan said:


> 3dsflash-cart.com is not https when credit card number is requested in their checkout page ...
> Should I trust such a site ?
> 
> Do you have other site recommended in order to purchase a DsTwo cartridge ?


I used that site and mine is being shipped now because their now in stock.


----------

